# Need heavy spokes for my s-2 rim



## oquinn (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a s-2 rim off a whizzer bike and need spokes.the old spokes were too far rusted away to reuse.Can ya help me??


----------



## mason_man (Aug 23, 2012)

Are they the 105g or 120g spokes. i get mine from Ron Houk here in SoCal, Bill Warwood is in OH. let me know.

Ray


----------



## oquinn (Aug 24, 2012)

*After I wire wheeled the rust off!!*

It might be hard to tell the gage! Do you have the guy in Ohio phone number as I live in Ohio?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2012)

I got lots of .105's lay'n around...what length? Get you best price and I'll cream it!


----------



## rlhender (Aug 24, 2012)

I also have a huge box of NOS Torrington and Indian spokes, all sizes...............Very good prices


----------



## oquinn (Aug 24, 2012)

*They are 10 5/8 bendix hub to s-2*

just your basic schwinn rim for a w-z


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2012)

I have 36 .105's x 10 5/8" with nipples


----------



## oquinn (Aug 26, 2012)

*I measured my spoke!*

10 5/8 long they have a single butt and at the widest point it is just shy of 1/8 inch using a good steel rule in the middle of the spoke is slightly smaller....How much will you want for 36 or 108 of the better spokes?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2012)

$25 shipped for the 36 w/nips ok?


----------

